# Send with the other foot



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

Take a look at this:

http://www.bbc.com/news/av/technology-43205947/morse-code-shoes-send-toe-tapping-texts-at-mwc-2018

W


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The headlines say 'Morse' but the description sounds more like sound signals with a horn rather than tapping Morse with your foot. 

Good idea though.

How do you send: " An earth mover has just run over my foot" ?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Mad Landsman said:


> How do you send: " An earth mover has just run over my foot" ?


I'm not quite sure how you spell: "Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhh … F***************** hell !!!"  :sweat:

(Sent on the emergency boot on the other foot.) [=P]


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Posted on SN May 21, 2002

Attached: 20020521-.jpg (76.6 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh come on Greg ... toe the line ... !!!

Sorry. (Hangs head in shame.) 

:sweat:


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

BobClay said:


> Oh come on Greg ... toe the line ... !!!
> 
> Sorry. (Hangs head in shame.)
> 
> :sweat:


Careful, Bob, you might et the boot!

John T


----------



## Ian Hay (May 26, 2013)

trotterdotpom said:


> Careful, Bob, you might et the boot!
> 
> John T



I think you nailed it there! (Jester)


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Jokes from the sole ....


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Well at least we are all in step


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Let there be laissez-faire and let us speak with clear tongue!

Let nothing rankle and let no man behave as a heel!

And so back to bed, at last!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Barrie Youde said:


> Let there be laissez-faire and let us speak with clear tongue!
> 
> Let nothing rankle and let no man behave as a heel!
> 
> And so back to bed, at last!


That pretty well laces it all up

Bob


----------



## Freo (Nov 4, 2005)

Fred Astaire would love a set of those.(Bounce)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

So those tap tap tap sorts of Bojangles was actually a signal ?

Bob


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Aye-let it be!


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

None of these jokes will last.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Nor did those winkle pickers

Bob


----------



## Tony Magon (Apr 5, 2010)

The worst CW senders I came were the Korean fishing vessels around OZ and NZ they regularly used to send their catch reports to NZ and Aussie fisheries.

Tony Magon VK2IC - ex ZLO ZLB ZLC and VIS


----------

